# Are you Lonely ?



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Are you Lonely ? If so,what is the reason ?

There are some people who are lonely in this World and the reasons for loneliness is not same for all those people.I am lonely because i always liked to meet few people with similar interests and i never met anyone like that and also i am not much sociable.For me,quality is important and not quantity. First time when i read about loneliness from the web,i noted that there were people who are in a relationship and yet they are lonely.That was different for me to understand.Some of them will have kids and some don't.In that case,a person who is not in a relationship will feel even more lonely.

I don't like the place i live,as well as the neighbors who are all complete opposite.So for me,pc is the only thing to kill time.I never had any friend,never was in a relationship and probably never will be and i don't worry about it.Not everyone lives the same life and i knew that the life system for all creatures on this planet is a garbage.I went too far than the topic.Anyway..


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Lonely and happy  <3


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Znuffle said:


> Lonely and happy  <3


Nice... I am lonely and not much happy and not much worried either. Kind of 50/50...


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Very lonely. Need a woman.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a boyfriend, but I am very lonely. It's hard for me to stay in touch with friends and family and my boyfriend struggles with depression, so our relationship isn't the best..


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Lonely, very.
I moved to North Carolina a couple of years ago and still only have a few distant acquaintances I know with no real friends. A cat. That is it. :|


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I have friends and a good support system. 
I'm not terribly lonely, although I wouldn't mind having a partner.


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm sort of lonely, but sometimes, I feel I can manage myself. I'm a mixed person really. It always depends on my mood.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My entire social circle is comprised of my boyfriend, who I am in a long distance relationship with, and my friend from high school who I see every few months or so. So I don't get much social interaction in person, but no, I'm not lonely.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I am romantically lonely. I have never had any romantic relationship, hardly any contact with girls. I live with my parents and younger brother and have a friend visit me a few times a month whom I have been friends with for 15 years. So I could be much worse off in that regards. But I would like to experience a romantic relationship with a girl....someday....if....ever....


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I'm surrounded by people but always feel like they're almost like cardboard cutouts.. they're always pretty 2 dimensional and most of them don't bother actually thinking about anything or doing anything interesting, they all just go along with the routines like puppets on a track.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

No, I enjoy my own company to an extremely high level. Which is supposedly the trait of a sociopath but I say it means i don't need others to hold my hand. I can happily go on long cycle rides by myself and be insanely happy doing it. 

I have a couple of good friends now, but I don't like to see them too often or I feel 'burnout'. One friend I made recently actually used to suffer with a terrible mental illness, psychosis. We get along very well. :um


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't really think lonely is the proper description of how I've felt chronically over the last few years. I currently have online friends, but this is just a recent thing from over the last year. I still feel about the same as I did prior to finding people to talk to online.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

BillDauterive said:


> I am romantically lonely. I have never had any romantic relationship, hardly any contact with girls. I live with my parents and younger brother and have a friend visit me a few times a month whom I have been friends with for 15 years. So I could be much worse off in that regards. But I would like to experience a romantic relationship with a girl....someday....if....ever....


Same here except this part ----- (a friend visit me a few times a month whom I have been friends with for 15 years.)


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Znuffle said:


> Lonely and happy  <3


I used to be this. As I get older I feel this isn't the way to live. Now I'm just broken.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm lonely and it really starts to drive me insane. And there's nothing I could do about it because when I'm finally around people I'm totally stuck up and always whish I was somwhere else.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Very much so, and it's crippling. I have no friends, I have nobody to talk to, nobody to hang out with, nobody to share anything with. ****, I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

People can still have friends and be lonely.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't really fit either option in the poll. I don't have friends, but I'm not lonely.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I am extremely lonely. It gets to me almost every day. I have no friends, never have, and never had a bf.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Used to be, but strangely enough I've gotten to the point where I am nearly always okay with solitude and almost look forward to it when I am forced to go out into the unknown.

Yes, I have friends, and I still had them when I was lonely and depressed, not sure you can entirely correlate the two.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm not really lonely and I do not have many friends... I guess I'm content with the way things are. Although, I do have my days .


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I've not left the house for over a month, I do talk to people on the internet but it isn't very stimulating. So yes, you could say that I'm lonely. Hearing about all these lonely people on this forum makes me sad.


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

Am I...AM I Lon...AM I LONELY?!! Yes, my reason; I choose to be xD (I'm enjoying the lonely life at the moment)
I have real life friends, I have internet friends. Do I talk/hang out with my real life friends? Rarely. Do I talk to my internet friends? Yes. Easier to communicate with internet friends in my opinion.


----------



## belu (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm lonely cause I have nobody I can relate to and I'm vastly different from everyone else.


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

I have some friends, but I find it hard to keep contact. So, the poll is a little paradoxical for me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Lonely and its called fate!


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Neither of the options. I don't get lonely as long as I have internet. When I don't have internet, I don't exactly get lonely but I do suffer from the lack of mental stimulation and I miss forums like this one.


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

I have twinges or pangs of loneliness now for the first time in many many years. Funny how deep depression and anxiety has kept that loneliness at bay,
Yet as I begin to feel better the aversion to "solitariness" hits me. 
Humans are greedy when it comes to companionship and feeling the need to have a connection to others. When you become aware of a lack, even if you
Have previously had many people around you, you are saddened. And quality
Of contact can hit you too. Most interactions with my spouse make me feel lonely. We are no longer remotely close and it's like a ritual mourning process
To how we use to be together.
Think of nursing homes, if you can't comprehend being lonely with a history
Of having friends/family around you. Lifetimes of belonging vanish moments
After the visitors leave on a Sunday afternoon. Again, it seems selfish to talk
Like this, I don't suffer much; but is it greedy to want to always breathe? Not
Much different in my mind....


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I live in a house with four people of a similar age. I get on with them all fine (on a superficial level), but god I feel lonely.

I feel that only a girl can save me, but where she's gonna come from I don't know :stu


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Having friends and feeling alone is one of the worst feelings. All I want is someone to talk to.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

EverybodyHertz said:


> Having friends and feeling alone is one of the worst feelings. All I want is someone to talk to.


A fellow Brit! You can talk to me :squeeze


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Loneliness will sometimes hit me, but for the most part, I have accepted my solitude and deal with it.



EverybodyHertz said:


> Having friends and feeling alone is one of the worst feelings.


^ Yeah, I prefer being alone than feeling lonely among others. That really is one of the worst feelings - it's something that sends me into my _worst_ bouts of depression.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

That's like asking if the Pope is Catholic.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Very lonely but I guess I'm used to it now in a way.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

AceP said:


> Very lonely but I guess I'm used to it now in a way.


same here


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I was lonely until I realized I had arms and hands for a reason.


----------



## Uncertain (Aug 2, 2014)

I have friends and talk to them often. But there's plenty of times where I feel like they don't go as far as I'd like.
What I mean is, I have a lot of light friends, mostly online. We hang out when its convieniant and shoot the breeze. But deep conversations? Moments of honesty and bonding? Never. I had best friends who did that, but when the hard times rolled they proved to not be as strong as I'd thought.

There are times I feel my own friends don't get me and don't care to. And reading some responses here, I see I'm not the only one.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> A fellow Brit! You can talk to me :squeeze


It's so weird to see English people on here, I always thought they were happy go free. I guess that's only true up north.
Hello!


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

EverybodyHertz said:


> It's so weird to see English people on here, I always thought they were happy go free. I guess that's only true up north.
> Hello!





Just Lurking said:


> Loneliness will sometimes hit me, but for the most part, I have accepted my solitude and deal with it.
> 
> ^ Yeah, I prefer being alone than feeling lonely among others. That really is one of the worst feelings - it's something that sends me into my _worst_ bouts of depression.


Thinking about it reminds me of the school toilets 
Do you still feel alone whilst you're on SAS?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

EverybodyHertz said:


> Do you still feel alone whilst you're on SAS?


It varies. Sometimes, being here feels like talking into the void. Other times, it can actually fill the void (at least in part, anyway).


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, very much so. I have a girlfriend, and when we talk, it fills the void very well, but, the moment we stop, it comes back. Which makes me worry about putting too much pressure on her to make me happy. I wish I had a couple of good friends as well.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It comes and goes, but I haven't felt that lonely lately.


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

yes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not really. I'm a loner by nature.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I have periods where I feel lonely, but luckily, I just got out of one of those. At the moment I feel pretty okay.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

This is the first year in my life that I felt lonely, even though it was just a little bit


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

JamesM2 said:


> I don't really fit either option in the poll. I don't have friends, but I'm not lonely.


hmm...now that is different.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Most of the time, I am. Especially when I'm around certain people.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Where is the option for "I have no friends, but I'm not lonely."? I do have a boyfriend, and we live (quite happily) together, but even before we met, I, for whatever reason, never really felt lonely in spite of the fact that I lived alone for several years and I never really had any friends during that time.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I think I am lonely but I don't think about it as much as I used to, so it doesn't really cross my mind.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

no, i'm not lonely...i talk to a couple of my friends online...thats good enough for me, as i'm really lazy to maintain friends


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i have friends from meetup, ex gfs who i'm friends with, and now a gf. sometimes i'm lonely. i'm having a quiet day today, and i feel the lack of contact, but they're there if decide to reach out to them.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes.
Terribly alone.
I feel like I am living alone is a grave.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Yup...excruciatingly so. Trying to get the hang of it, but probably won't.


----------



## Scrooge (Aug 21, 2014)

Few poll options. I am not lonely and I don't have friends. I have a girlfriend and brothers


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Why yes, I am.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Lately, yeah. 
Eventhough i'm never alone.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Not lonely, i have friends but that's not why im not lonely. i thought i was lonely till i got a girlfriend, then i realised i wasnt actually lonely i just hate my self


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, very lonely.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm Bobby Vinton.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Probably a 5 on a scale from 1-10. I'm not "alone," but my social life is close to nonexistent at the moment. If not for work, I would probably feel much lonelier than I do. 

I do get occasional pangs of loneliness when I think about not having a girlfriend, let alone a date, since last winter.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

I have friends I see every so often but I still feel very alone. Maybe it's the lack of affection.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Some days are better or worse than others. Like this morning, I felt like **** and struggled to get out the bed for my first class. Aside from my job and university, I spend 90% of my week alone. 
------
Sent via Tapatalk App.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, since I moved up here, I've been feeling lonely and bit homesick. I realize now that my friend and I will never be together and this has been aiding into my loneliness.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

I do have a few friends whom I've known for a couple of years, but I really can't "connect" with them anymore. We don't have much in common anymore, they're completely different now which I do understand, because people change, but I don't know. I feel like I'm the only one stuck at a standstill while everyone around me's moving on with their lives. So I can't help but feel lonely.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Very lonely these days, since I only have 1-2 acquaintances where I live & all my genuine friends are quite far away. I didn't really mind it until this past summer, when my girlfriend (long distance) & I began to have issues, breaking up & getting back together nearly every week. Without her to talk to, the loneliness has really started to sink in.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes.

:rain


----------



## TheEngineeringKid (Aug 25, 2013)

I am and will be lonely for the rest of my pathetic life. No one I had ever meet was remotely even nice to me. Everyone just hates me including my parents.


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

Im almost always by myself ***** my life in the chacha


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Not lonely and have no friends. They're more of a burden than anything else.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm in a relationship, but have never felt more lonely. Barely see or talk to each other anymore,


----------

